# YouPhoto - Post your Pic



## Solly (27 August 2009)

He's a challenge, post a pic that contains an image of you.

It can be artistic, impressionist, candid, stock standard real pic or whatever...

As long as you are in it.

Who is game ??


----------



## Uncle Barry (27 August 2009)

Then you lead with yours


----------



## Solly (27 August 2009)

Uncle Barry said:


> Then you lead with yours




I'm still photoshopping, this could take a while


----------



## trainspotter (27 August 2009)

I'm not shy ......... me and a fish, Rex Hunt style.


----------



## white_goodman (27 August 2009)

am I doing this right?


----------



## sammy84 (27 August 2009)

Solly said:


> He's a challenge, post a pic that contains an image of you.
> 
> It can be artistic, impressionist, candid, stock standard real pic or whatever...
> 
> ...




Stalker alert :millhouse


----------



## Naked shorts (27 August 2009)

Im on the left.


----------



## knocker (27 August 2009)

There you go.


----------



## Aargh! (28 August 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Im on the left.




Oh my what a Big Black.... eyes you have...


----------



## nunthewiser (28 August 2009)

times are hard up here


----------



## knocker (28 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> times are hard up here




It's ok mate, I sent some denarii to your cause. Won't be long now before your wish comes true.


----------



## wayneL (28 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> I'm not shy ......... me and a fish, Rex Hunt style.




I never knew Rex Hunt tongue kissed his fish


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

As a youngster:


----------



## knocker (28 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> I never knew Rex Hunt tongue kissed his fish




Are you havin a go at me?


----------



## wayneL (28 August 2009)

This is me as a Mandelbrot Fractal.... apparently.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> This is me as a Mandelbrot Fractal.... apparently.



Which fractal part?

Kennas, nice little Tiger there.

Google Tigers killing crocs. I didn't think it would be possible but they can hunt crocs.


----------



## knocker (28 August 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Which fractal part?
> 
> Kennas, nice little Tiger there.
> 
> Google Tigers killing crocs. I didn't think it would be possible but they can hunt crocs.




only one winner here

http://www.news.com.au/common/imagedata/0,,5609376,00.jpg


----------



## Solly (28 August 2009)

Dissapointing.....mostly pretenders so far.....


----------



## nunthewiser (28 August 2009)

Solly said:


> Dissapointing.....mostly pretenders so far.....




and you seem to be winning


----------



## Solly (28 August 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> and you seem to be winning




Hey nun, I'm still waiting for clearance from my agent, there's a good still from an old show reel.. I'll check again with him this morning, he usually sobers up for a short period around 11am :


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

Solly said:


> Dissapointing.....mostly pretenders so far.....



 HUH? You can't be serious.

I've googled Solly images and got this:


----------



## knocker (28 August 2009)

kennas said:


> HUH? You can't be serious.
> 
> I've googled Solly images and got this:




me too does that make you in the lead?


----------



## Solly (28 August 2009)

kennas said:


> HUH? You can't be serious.
> 
> I've googled Solly images and got this:




Hey kennas this is my fav GIS, FTW


----------



## knocker (28 August 2009)

Solly said:


> Hey kennas this is my fav GIS, FTW




GOOGLE SILLY IMAGES. HE IS FOREMOST ROFLMOA


----------



## Solly (28 August 2009)

Come on guys, where's your creativity... it's all sans pics..


----------



## wayneL (28 August 2009)

That's me on the red horse.


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> That's me on the red horse.



Glad for that, the other 3 look a bit off. Nice sword Wayne.


----------



## wayneL (28 August 2009)

kennas said:


> Glad for that, the other 3 look a bit off. Nice sword Wayne.




They brush up OK once they're done smiting, slaying and causing mayhem. Nice people once you get to know them.


----------



## professor_frink (28 August 2009)

and here I am


----------



## glenn_r (28 August 2009)

A pic from a recent trip to NZ...


----------



## trainspotter (28 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> I never knew Rex Hunt tongue kissed his fish




I do not know who the man is that is holding me? That's me on the right. The big one.


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

trainspotter said:


> I do not know who the man is that is holding me? That's me on the right. The big one.



I'd call you a Black Grouper if you lived in the Caribbean.

Actually, you're a bit spotty for that. 

You look tastey anyway.


----------



## trainspotter (28 August 2009)

I live around Exmouth, Wetern Australia in 50 metres of water and I have a Scientific Name - Epinephelus multinotatus but commonly known as a Rankin Cod. And Yes ...  I am yummy. To eat that is.


----------



## websman (28 August 2009)

kennas said:


> I'd call you a Black Grouper if you lived in the Caribbean.
> 
> Actually, you're a bit spotty for that.
> 
> You look tastey anyway.




I catch a lot of Red Grouper and Gag Grouper around here.


----------



## bowman (28 August 2009)

I cut quite a dashing figure in my younger days (top), but time and daytrading the market has taken it's toll. 

Below  is a more recent picture of me, watching CNBC Fast Money over breakfast.


----------



## Old Mate (28 August 2009)

Oh hi, you startled me


-Edit- Wow, that's a little bigger than I would of liked


----------



## Prospector (28 August 2009)

Kennas, you were so cute!


----------



## Tink (28 August 2009)

Prospector said:


> Kennas, you were so cute!




LOL Prospector, I was thinking the same thing -- aww look at those big paws : )


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 August 2009)

My study .

gg


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

Aw, shucks ladies.


----------



## Solly (28 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My study .
> 
> gg




gg, I note the central battery 5 valve SLF wireless receiver to the rear.

Good to see you have a solid line of communication in case of a financial Armageddon and mass civil unrest.


----------



## Buddy (28 August 2009)

I'm the one in black. Dont mess with me.


----------



## Sean K (28 August 2009)

40 odd posts and still no photo of you Solly. 

Photoshop must be playing up.


----------



## bowman (28 August 2009)

Buddy said:


> I'm the one in black. Dont mess with me.




Buddy

Have you recently been bothering wildlife photographers with an interest in dingoes?


----------



## jono1887 (28 August 2009)

kennas said:


> As a youngster:




aww.. its soo cute! I want one!!


----------



## charttv (28 August 2009)

Vote Chart TV


----------



## trainspotter (28 August 2009)

Actual photo of Kennas when younger.


----------



## gav (28 August 2009)




----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 August 2009)

Great photo Gav.

Watch out for Burke and Hare.

gg


----------



## gav (28 August 2009)

Tink said:


> LOL Prospector, I was thinking the same thing -- aww look at those big paws : )




...and you know what they say about those with big paws! 

:


----------



## trainspotter (28 August 2009)

That is the best spray on tan I have seen yet Gav !!


----------



## nomore4s (28 August 2009)

gav said:


> ...and you know what they say about those with big paws!
> 
> :




lol, I'm not sure you can talk Gav, by the looks of that photo I don't think the steriods are doing you any favours :


----------



## Solly (29 August 2009)

kennas said:


> 40 odd posts and still no photo of you Solly.
> 
> Photoshop must be playing up.




I've got a couple of good professional pics I'd like to post but I still have received no joy about releasing them from Liudvikas my temperamental agent whose is of dubious Baltic extraction. I've often considered leaving Ludi and finding the services of another more stable, focused and sober agent but he did save my ar*e in Nam,  Nambour in 85.

It was a rather heavy night at the Royal George, the Bour was a take it as you see it sugar milling town in those days. I learnt the hard way that an itinerant backpacker should never take the counter view of the local touch footy team with an inebriated mill worker. Anyway voices were raised, vigorous debated ensued, a bit of arm waving, finger pointing and windmilling followed. Things took a rapid downhill slide, Ludi an ex-ice skating champion from a village near Marijampolė was more nimble and genetically predisposed to handle the effects of alcohol more effectively than me with my mongrel genetic heritage. 

I vaguely remember him pushing me out the barn doors of the public bar and dragging me along Currie St, the next thing I remember was the reassuring words of a petite night nurse with a firm grip at the Nambour Base hospital advising me that it was only a mild concussion and only 5 stiches were required. Ludi of course escaped unharmed and often mentioned that a pack of angry mill workers was nothing as his family back in the homeland had some minor skimishes in the past over different points of view with a mob called the Teutonic Knights. I've never really understood the relevance but I do understand the entanglement of clans in European history can be rather complex.

Anyway with the absence of an endorsed professional portfolio picture, I fired up my cousins old Mac II, reinstalled Photoshop 5.0 in an attempt to touch up a picture of me on my daily morning jog in my designer running gear. As you can see I don't have a Desktop Publishing background and my abilities in this area are limited. The word FAIL comes to mind. Here's my attempt.....


----------



## Julia (29 August 2009)

Gav, please tell me that's not really a photo of you.


----------



## GumbyLearner (29 August 2009)

Here's one of Mr.Burns on a good day


----------



## Chris45 (30 August 2009)

Mum says I'm not as cute as I used to be.


----------



## nomore4s (30 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Gav, please tell me that's not really a photo of you.




Julia, I'm pretty sure it's not.


----------



## beamstas (30 August 2009)

Me doing my various poses


----------



## berbouy (30 August 2009)

gav-what was that famous clive james line...look like a condom full of walnuts?


----------



## gav (30 August 2009)

Julia said:


> Gav, please tell me that's not really a photo of you.






nomore4s said:


> Julia, I'm pretty sure it's not.




Nomore4s is correct.  I can't believe people would think that was me! (although I wish it was!   That pic is of IFBB professional bodybuilder Phil Heath, currently one of the best bodybuilders in the world (finished 3rd at last year's Mr Olympia).  

I am just a tiny natural amatuer.  Here is a real pic of me.


----------



## Mr J (30 August 2009)

gav said:


> I am just a tiny natural amatuer.  Here is a real pic of me.




This is interesting because most people would find your physique far more desirable. That may not matter to you, and I can appreciate the other guy's physique (it is incredible, but not something I'd want to be).


----------



## gav (30 August 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Great photo Gav.
> 
> Watch out for Burke and Hare.
> 
> gg




Never heard of Burke and Hare before, so I googled them.  Wish I hadn't!  

I see a film was made about them in the 70's, although names were changed and parts were censored.  I'm surprised they haven't made a modern day horror film about them.


----------



## wayneL (30 August 2009)

Mr J said:


> This is interesting because most people would find your physique far more desirable. That may not matter to you, and I can appreciate the other guy's physique (it is incredible, but not something I'd want to be).




Agreed, You look great as you are Gav.

(... and wayneL realizes he is far too white, hairy and flabby. )


----------



## bowman (30 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> Agreed, You look great as you are Gav.




Absolutely agree with Wayne and Mr. J.

Most people would relate to and appreciate the body you have developed.

The other guy's thighs don't even look human.


----------



## Trembling Hand (30 August 2009)

bowman said:


> The other guy's thighs don't even look human.




They are not. They came out of a chemistry lab and transplanted via hundreds of needle jabs.


----------



## Solly (30 August 2009)

No more posts.. ?

Even something funny in Paint would be good :


----------



## beamstas (30 August 2009)

Solly said:


> No more posts.. ?
> 
> *Even something funny in Paint would be good* :




Ask and you shall recieve.


----------



## Anastasia (30 August 2009)

Okay...cannot resist...just had to come out of the closet..."hubby" and me Saturday night...taking a stroll down Flinders Street East.


----------



## johnnyg (30 August 2009)

Here I am.


----------



## insider (30 August 2009)

This video of me leaked onto the web. This is what I have to do thanks to the GFC.
http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/dyz1Cr0hTslQXzXx


----------



## Naked shorts (30 August 2009)

That last photo of me, wasn't actually me, just my self perceived persona.

This is the photo of the real me.


----------



## Solly (30 August 2009)

OK here's another one of me (in the far background)


----------



## etingsoon (31 August 2009)

Buddy said:


> I'm the one in black. Dont mess with me.




Which one is you, Buddy?

Everyone is in black... :


----------



## Solly (31 August 2009)

beamstas said:


> Ask and you shall recieve.




beamstas, I hope you didn't have the original pic to shoop..


----------



## cuttlefish (1 September 2009)

Solly said:


> No more posts.. ?
> 
> Even something funny in Paint would be good :




Is this the sort of thing you meant


----------



## Solly (1 September 2009)

cuttlefish said:


> Is this the sort of thing you meant




Ok, that's good..


----------



## wayneL (1 September 2009)

www.simpsonizeme.com


----------



## Solly (1 September 2009)

That's me in the reflection, just squint a bit...


----------



## johnnyg (1 September 2009)

Wow Solly, you really must be a Ninja. All these cryptic images where your somewhere in the back round and about the size of a pinhead.


----------



## moXJO (1 September 2009)

johnnyg said:


> Wow Solly, you really must be a Ninja. All these cryptic images where your somewhere in the back round and about the size of a pinhead.




He's getting ready to release a new book ' Where's solly'


----------



## nunthewiser (1 September 2009)

moXJO said:


> He's getting ready to release a new book ' Where's solly'




LMAO

cheers , have a great day


----------



## Sean K (1 September 2009)

wayneL said:


> www.simpsonizeme.com



he he, that's not far off.


----------



## Solly (2 September 2009)

Hey guys where's your creativity gone?

I was at least expecting someone to have a shooped version of nun wearing his finest stubbies & thongs.


----------

